# Recessed Cutting Board?



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

We picked up our new 30RLS about 3 weeks ago. Our trailer came with the Sydney Designer Package which includes a "recessed cutting board". Are they referring to the sink cover?









I pretty sure that's what they are refering to, but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think they mean the one under the outside cook stove


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't think about that, that could be it!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The one under the outside cook top is not a cutting board. It is a margarita mix and blender table.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Good one, maybe they can make the change in the brochures.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

We've got a 30RLS also and the cutting board is under the cook top and slides out on either end. Originally ours came with the wooden one, but it didn't last very long. It warped and seperated from moisture and Keystone replaced it with a plastic one under warranty. It's really handy for sitting things on while using the outdoor cooking unit.

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

h2oman said:


> The one under the outside cook top is not a cutting board. It is a margarita mix and blender table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds familiar


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

h2oman said:


> The one under the outside cook top is not a cutting board. It is a margarita mix and blender table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought to use it as a cutting board.
















Mix table is what my owners manual said.

Thor
LOL


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

h2oman said:


> The one under the outside cook top is not a cutting board. It is a margarita mix and blender table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it work for other types of drinks as well? we may have to do a study this summer to find just what kind of drink is best made on the highly sophisticated and one off custom margarita mix table exclusive to the OB line of TT. My kids simply refer to it as dad's 'MMT'. LOL.

scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I admit that I have been known to place an occasional scotch or beer on it. Do you think that will void my warranty?


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

h2oman said:


> I admit that I have been known to place an occasional scotch or beer on it. Do you think that will void my warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my warranty card says it won't as long as it's single malt scotch. preferrably an Islay or Highlander







!! LOL

scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

And people wonder why I wanted an Outback so badly... Doesn't the board slide to either side? Margaritas on the left and whiskey on the right.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Doesn't the board slide to either side?
> [snapback]91043[/snapback]​


YES -- its BI-directional....


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Just checked my Outback brochure - the "flush-fitting cutting board" is listed in the Kitchen section, and it's also called a "Recessed Cutting board" in the Designer Package contents. The blurb on the camp kitchen calls that one a "concealed cutting board"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think I used the cutting board once as a cutting board....which leaves the rest of the time to mix drinks.









Prefer Jack & Coke, but just about anything will work.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Think I used the cutting board once as a cutting board....which leaves the rest of the time to mix drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim Beam and Sprite is much better. Try it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Think I used the cutting board once as a cutting board....which leaves the rest of the time to mix drinks.
> ...


Ok...if you "force" me, I guess I'll have to.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You guys just crack me up ............









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Prefer Jack & Coke, but just about anything will work.
> [snapback]91179[/snapback]​


I second the Jack and Coke









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I like the way we can all improvise with the standard equipment!









We have that cardboard thingy that was on top of the dining table with all the nice touches in the Outback. It has a picture of the sink cover being used as a cutting board and describes it as "the flush-fit sink-top cutting board."


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks summergames, I kind of thought that might be it after I scoured the kitchen looking for a hidden cutting board!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Mine is dual use>> beer holder in the p.m. and coffee maker holder in the a.m.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Mine is dual use>> beer holder in the p.m. and coffee maker holder in the a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean beer cooler holder...right? Beer should never be left alone to get warm...it needs to stay close to its owner, until it takes a ride out of the bottle and into a tummy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Obviously, at the Spring Rally, I am going to have to school the PNW Outbackers in the proper use of the mixing board for the production of the worlds greatest mixed drink.... The Hurricane! (I really can't taste the alcohol!







)

I have a case of authentic Pat O'Brians Hurricane mix straight from New Orleans (pre-Katrina, so it is probably pretty rare now!), and I will be bringing it along.

You know, this may be the perfect Outbackers Kool-Aid. Hmmm.....









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

h2oman said:


> The one under the outside cook top is not a cutting board. It is a margarita mix and blender table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine looks like kindling sine it froze and broke into about eight pieces!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Obviously, at the Spring Rally, I am going to have to school the PNW Outbackers in the proper use of the mixing board for the production of the worlds greatest mixed drink.... The Hurricane! (I really can't taste the alcohol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My dealer flat out told me to not keep that wooden board stored in the flip out stove area.

It gets wet, expands, can't get it, get smoldy, then they have to take the compartment apart to get it out for you.

Mine stays inside until it gets used for a bar.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> My dealer flat out told me to not keep that wooden board stored in the flip out stove area.
> 
> It gets wet, expands, can't get it, get smoldy, then they have to take the compartment apart to get it out for you.
> 
> ...


Keystone designed a place for it where your dealer tells you not to put it. A few people have had them warrantied because they warped. This way you get the plastic one that some of us have.

John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> My dealer flat out told me to not keep that wooden board stored in the flip out stove area.
> 
> It gets wet, expands, can't get it, get smoldy, then they have to take the compartment apart to get it out for you.
> 
> ...


I've tung oiled mine. It was starting to split between boards. The oil has pretty much stopped that. I don't think that's asking too much considering margaritas are in the balance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Obviously, at the Spring Rally, I am going to have to school the PNW Outbackers in the proper use of the mixing board for the production of the worlds greatest mixed drink.... The Hurricane! (I really can't taste the alcohol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah...I'm glad I'm going. This sounds very nice!!!


----------

